# Tortoise twins 1 deformed



## Sophie1985 (Aug 30, 2014)

Hi, thought I would share my experience of a twin tortoise egg. I always knew this egg was a twin from the beginning and on day 87!!! This was the first to hatch, it didn't make any progress after 48 hours so knowing it was the twin I gave it a little help but was unsure what to expect. This is the first time I have incubated egg!








Underneath the perfectly formed tortoise was a small deformed one, however it was alive! 

There was hardly any yolk left and from what I had read I needed to separate them, which I done by using some sterilised thread and cut through the middle. The deformed tortoise died pretty quick....so sad. But healthy one looks to be doing well and is healing, I have put some antiseptic round the belly button. He is still in the incubator on some damp kitchen towel, he has had a drink and is quite active. So I'm hoping he will be ok!


----------



## Moozillion (Aug 30, 2014)

Wow!!!


----------



## Shakudo (Aug 30, 2014)

Wow... I actually got a bit emotional reading this. Seeing the little underdeveloped tortoise was so touching.

I first thought, why not go to a vet asap, but I can imagine it was life or death for both of them on the spot.
So I respect the fact you made this hard choice, I really hope your surviving baby fares well.


Take care,

Joey


----------



## Blakem (Aug 30, 2014)

Thanks for sharing and for being brave. Keep us up to date with the one that's still alive! Good luck.


———-------------------------
(This is my signature)
Here's some great plant identification websites I use. 

http://www.tlady.clara.net/TortGuide/diet.htm#plantlist

http://africantortoise.com/edible_landscaping.htm

http://m.thetortoisetable.org.uk/m/plants_19.asp


----------



## Teodora'sDAD (Aug 30, 2014)

Nature works in mysterious ways. That little guy would have had a very hard life, had he survived.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01 (Sep 1, 2014)

Wow, amazing he's doing so well! Very surprised the twin was alive too... Congrats, he's really cute


----------



## wellington (Sep 1, 2014)

Wow, sad, but like already said, had the deformed one lived, it would have had a hard life and probably wouldn't have been able to live long. Probably best he died right away. I am very surprised it was even alive. Good luck with the other one and you did good for your first clutch.


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Sep 1, 2014)

"Wow... I actually got a bit emotional reading this. Seeing the little underdeveloped tortoise was so touching.".......me too! 


What a story complete with pictures and a heroine, how hard for you. You did good congrats!


----------



## Sophie1985 (Sep 1, 2014)

Hi thanks for your replies. I decided to take him to the vets yesterday as I'm not sure I had cut enough away...couldn't bring myself to do it again. The vet removed a little more and suggested putting him in the terranium on damp kitchen roll so he could dry out..bathing him in a little salt water .pleased to say I have taken him out the container this evening and put him with his brothers as looks to be healing really well. He has been drinking, eating and digging! 

I knew they were twins so I read everything I could but nothing surprised me more than him being alive. Egg number 4 is so nearly out, then I am just waiting for number 5. 

The whole thing is so amazing. Can't wait to do it again! Just hopefully with no hiccups next time!


----------



## Flipper (Sep 1, 2014)

Your very brave! Way to keep your wits about you! Big hug! Thanks for all the pics


----------



## kathyth (Sep 1, 2014)

You did a fantastic jib in a very difficult situation.
Sorry for the deformed guy's death! Thanks to you the other one sounds nice and healthy!


----------



## sissyofone (Sep 1, 2014)

kathyth said:


> You did a fantastic jib in a very difficult situation.
> Sorry for the deformed guy's death! Thanks to you the other one sounds nice and healthy!



I couldnt agree more.


----------



## leigti (Sep 1, 2014)

Obviously The little one was not developed enough to make it. You did what you had to to save the bigger one and that takes a lot of courage. In nature probably neither one would've made it. I'm sorry that you had to deal with this but you did the right thing. Good job.


----------



## TeguBuzz (Sep 10, 2014)

Great thread and pics, pretty interesting. Glad the other guy made it.


----------

